# ginum RAID5 stability problem on 7.2



## krno (Nov 3, 2009)

Hey, guys! 
I've used gmirror on my PC (my home network server) for a year and had no problems. Then, I decided to expand my disk space and bought two more drives with a change to guinum RAID5. 
Since I switched to it, my FreeBSD machine failed to respond for 3-10 days. I haven't the slightest idea what the essence of the problem may be. I consulted all the threads to find out that other users have used the same combination successfully, then why mine isn't working? What I have to check to understand the origin of the problem?
P.S. my server hardware is Celeron 466 MHz with 256 Mb of memory.


----------

